# What is your favorite Happy-Clappy Worship Song?



## smhbbag

I loathe them, typically. With passion. The kind of loathing that doesn't even allow me to look up while one is playing, for fear that someone might see that I'm present for it.

But, something I realized - when there is something worth Happy-Clapping about, I can actually love them! When Scripture and Christ's Gospel is exalted, the change of pace is actually quite welcome for me in private worship (i.e., not that I'd want to sing such tunes in church).

Here's my current favorite. There is so much in here that I hope gradually seeps in for those who hear it and are not typically looking for a theological lesson. 

I love that it focuses not only on our very real connection and identification by faith with saints of the distant past, but also on _declaring_ the gospel. It is an offer, for sure, but unfortunately it stops there for most today. We don't just offer living water; we declare it! In some sense, we don't really ask people to make Christ their lord. We declare that Christ _is_ Lord of everything! And He _is_ coming, riding on the clouds at a great trumpet call. And you will bow your knee and lift your voice and drink his life-giving, sweet water, or your knees will be broken and you will acknowledge His Lordship anyway.

Our gospel preaching must be well-rounded, and this song is a small start at 'sneaking' it into people's minds. I have no idea who the original writers were, or if they're reformed - I'll praise God for them. 

[video=youtube;E3kPjbsp4yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3kPjbsp4yQ&feature=related[/video]

Sure, it gets a little (ok, a lot) repetitive at the end...but I can deal with that


----------



## reformed trucker




----------



## Hamalas

Psalm 119X is about as "happy-clappy" as I care to get.


----------



## charliejunfan

Father Abraham! Had many sons, many sons had faaaather abraham, I am one of them and so are you, so lets all praise the Lord! on and on and on as long as you want! what could be better?


----------



## Grymir

Me, I worship Me.  Pick one.

Sigh. After hearing them actually sung in Church, I can't listen to them. They miss the full range of emotions. When I'm happy, A Might Fortress really hits the spot.


----------



## Rangerus

We sing that song. I actually like it. I'm not into praise bands and 7-11 singing (7 words repeated 11 times), but I do occasionally like a good belter.


----------



## reformedminister

I wonder what Calvin would think?


----------



## BobVigneault

I like "Blessed Be Your Name"

[video=youtube;7Qp11X6LKYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp11X6LKYY[/video]

and I really like "You Are Holy" though I can barely stand to hear Mike Smith sing it. How a guy found such success singing through his nose I will never understand. I especially like the counter-point of the chorus.

[video=youtube;HCuaQCr0hws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCuaQCr0hws[/video]


----------



## BobVigneault

He would think that flush toilets and the internet were supernatural manifestations of unseen powers.



reformedminister said:


> I wonder what Calvin would think?


----------



## Eoghan

Liberated Wailing Wailing wall have a very catchy number on their album "Behold Your God" 

Liberated Wailing Wall Mp3s - http://www.jewsforjesus.org/programs/lww/albums/ 

No. 3 - it was only when I came to check the track title I realised it was Psalm 139!

It leaves me thinking how important the tune is (as a Baptist I am free to say that )

I encourage you all to listen to it


----------



## Knoxienne

Gimme Oil in my Lamp & Gimme That Old Time Religion 

Bill and I sing those a lot when we're on road trips and we make up extra verses to the songs.


----------



## BobVigneault

W_w! I didn't kn_w LWW was still ar_und. C__l!




Eoghan said:


> Liberated Wailing Wailing wall have a very catchy number on their album "Behold Your God"
> 
> Liberated Wailing Wall Mp3s - http://www.jewsforjesus.org/programs/lww/albums/
> 
> No. 3 - it was only when I came to check the track title I realised it was Psalm 139!
> 
> It leaves me thinking how important the tune is (as a Baptist I am free to say that )
> 
> I encourage you all to listen to it


----------



## Theognome

Knoxienne said:


> Give Me Oil in my Lamp & Give Me that Old Time Religion
> 
> 
> Bill and I sing those a lot when we're on road trips and we make up extra verses to the songs.



Oh, and what verses!

let us pray like the old Egyptians,
We'll pray with such convictions
Fill our subways with inscriptions,
And that's good enough for me!

Let us pray like ol Rick Warren,
I say it won't be borin'
With a gospel that is foreign,
And that's good enough for me!

Let us pray like the ancient Druids,
While drinkin' nasty fluids
Runnin' naked through the woo(i)ds,
And that's good enough for me!

...And so on.

Theognome


----------



## Jon 316

Knoxienne said:


> Gimme Oil in my Lamp & Gimme That Old Time Religion
> 
> Bill and I sing those a lot when we're on road trips and we make up extra verses to the songs.


Gimme that Old Time Religion Rocks!!!!


----------



## Knoxienne

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Me Oil in my Lamp & Give Me that Old Time Religion
> 
> 
> Bill and I sing those a lot when we're on road trips and we make up extra verses to the songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and what verses!
> 
> let us pray like the old Egyptians,
> We'll pray with such convictions
> Fill our subways with inscriptions,
> And that's good enough for me!
> 
> Let us pray like ol Rick Warren,
> I say it won't be borin'
> With a gospel that is foreign,
> And that's good enough for me!
> 
> Let us pray like the ancient Druids,
> While drinkin' nasty fluids
> Runnin' naked through the woo(i)ds,
> And that's good enough for me!
> 
> ...And so on.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


The first verse isn't ours, btw - it's from a movie called A Fool and His Money.
I don't remember if the Druids verse was from that movie or not - I think it might be. The Rick Warren verse is definitely ours.


----------



## PresbyDane

They are all bad, if they are "happy-clappy"


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

Keith Green - Scripture Song Medley  

[video=youtube;CKX0p2oL4uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKX0p2oL4uA&feature=PlayList&p=5A7568084C40E6B8&index=9[/video]


----------



## JBaldwin

> I like "Blessed Be Your Name"



Bob, that's one of my favorites, too. 

My other favorite is "Shout to the Lord" (Darlene Zschech)

_My Jesus, my Savoir, Lord there is none like You
All of my days, I long to praise the wonders of Your mighty love
My comfort, my shelter, tow'r of refuge and strength
Let every breath, all that I am never cease to worship You

Shout to the Lord all the earth, let us sing
Power and majesty praise to the King!
Mountains bow down and the seas will roar
At the sound of Your name
I sing for joy at the work of Your hand
Forever I'll love You, forever I'll stand
Nothing compares to the promise I have in You. _


----------



## BJClark

my daughter likes this one..

[video=youtube;2cx5YmS7GXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cx5YmS7GXQ&feature=related[/video]

I like this one..though it is not really happy-clappy

[video=youtube;CoxopsRSfdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoxopsRSfdU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## caddy

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Me Oil in my Lamp & Give Me that Old Time Religion
> 
> 
> Bill and I sing those a lot when we're on road trips and we make up extra verses to the songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and what verses!
> 
> let us pray like the old Egyptians,
> We'll pray with such convictions
> Fill our subways with inscriptions,
> And that's good enough for me!
> 
> Let us pray like ol Rick Warren,
> I say it won't be borin'
> With a gospel that is foreign,
> And that's good enough for me!
> 
> Let us pray like the ancient Druids,
> While drinkin' nasty fluids
> Runnin' naked through the woo(i)ds,
> And that's good enough for me!
> 
> ...And so on.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


LOL !!!!!! This is hilarious


----------



## DMcFadden

Nobobdy mentioned "Shine, Jesus, Shine"


----------



## OPC'n

Just try finding a happy-clappy song on utube that doesn't have Christ's image!!! Anyway, I like Jars of Clay or even Andy Griffith's version of "I'll Fly Away".


----------



## jlynn

I haven't sung the Days of Elijah since my pentecostal days! I loved the song at first, but then when it was sung at almost every worship service I grew tired of it. I love the songs "Blessed Be Your Name" and "Here I Am To Worship". I guess my favorite happy-clappy song would be "Blessed Be Your Name."


----------



## Augusta

Interesting that many of the favorites here are ripping off the Psalms. Why not just sing the psalms!


----------



## toddpedlar

Hamalas said:


> Psalm 119X is about as "happy-clappy" as I care to get.



And that is a powerful arrangement...


----------



## Annalissa

I used to love to sing choruses like "Open the Eyes of My Heart", "King of kings & Lord of lords" in Spanish and German, but only because I knew them in those languages. Other than that, I never even liked worship choruses. Too sentimental for the most part. There are some exceptions, but give me Psalm 119X, "Be Thou My Vision" or "Now Unto Jehovah, Ye Sons of the Mighty" any day.


----------



## Marrow Man

We used to sing this one at FCA in college, based on the song of the Israelites after Lord's victory over the Egyptians at the Red Sea. Forgive me if I mess up the words a bit; it has been 20 years since I've sung it!



> I will sing unto the Lord, for He has triumphed gloriously
> The horse and rider thrown into the sea!
> I will sing unto the Lord, for He has triumphed gloriously
> The horse and rider thrown into the sea!
> 
> The Lord, my God, my strength, my song,
> Has now become my victory!
> The Lord, my God, my strength, my song,
> Has now become my victory!
> 
> The Lord is God and I will praise Him,
> My father's God and I will exalt Him.
> The Lord is God and I will praise Him,
> My father's God and I will exalt Him.


----------



## he beholds

Augusta said:


> Interesting that many of the favorites here are ripping off the Psalms. Why not just sing the psalms!



Our sermons are not just scripture read--they are precisely "ripping off" the text. 
Even the Psalms in the psalter are "ripping off the Psalms."


My very favorite hymns to listen to/sing along with that have been recorded are done by the music group of the Reformed University Fellowship (RUF), called _Indelible Grace_. They take Newton and Watts, etc, and give them a new, folksy tune and they are amazing. Every song I hear I find quotes that I want to use for my facebook religious views. 

Here's a snippet of my very favorite Indelible Grace hymn, _I Asked the Lord_, written by John Newton. I really wish that I could give each of you these CDs. I cannot recommend them enough!


> 1. I asked the Lord that I might grow/In faith and love and every grace/Might more of His salvation know/And seek more earnestly His face
> 
> 2. Twas He who taught me thus to pray/And He I trust has answered prayer/But it has been in such a way/As almost drove me to despair
> 
> 3. I hoped that in some favored hour/At once He’d answer my request/And by His love’s constraining power/Subdue my sins and give me rest
> 
> 4. Instead of this He made me feel/The hidden evils of my heart/And let the angry powers of Hell/Assault my soul in every part
> 
> 5. Yea more with His own hand He seemed/Intent to aggravate my woe/Crossed all the fair designs I schemed,/Cast out my feelings, laid me low
> 
> 6. Lord why is this, I trembling cried/Wilt Thou pursue thy worm to death?/”Tis in this way,” the Lord replied/”I answer prayer for grace and faith”
> 
> 7. “These inward trials I employ/from self and pride to set thee free/And break thy schemes of earthly joy/That thou mayest seek thy all in me/That thou mayest seek thy all in me.”



They are offering a  free download in exchange for the email addresses of five friends. They only use the addresses to invite the friends to download it themselves.


----------



## DMcFadden

More seriously, _In Christ Alone _is my favorite contemporary worship and praise song.

"In Christ Alone"
Words and Music by Keith Getty & Stuart Townend
Copyright © 2001 Kingsway Thankyou Music

In Christ alone my hope is found;
He is my light, my strength, my song;
This cornerstone, this solid ground,
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love, what depths of peace,
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
My comforter, my all in all—
Here in the love of Christ I stand.

In Christ alone, Who took on flesh,
Fullness of God in helpless babe!
This gift of love and righteousness,
Scorned by the ones He came to save.
Till on that cross as Jesus died,
The wrath of God was satisfied;
For ev'ry sin on Him was laid—
Here in the death of Christ I live.

There in the ground His body lay,
Light of the world by darkness slain;
Then bursting forth in glorious day,
Up from the grave He rose again!
And as He stands in victory,
Sin's curse has lost its grip on me;
For I am His and He is mine—
Bought with the precious blood of Christ.

No guilt in life, no fear in death—
This is the pow'r of Christ in me;
From life's first cry to final breath,
Jesus commands my destiny.
No pow'r of hell, no scheme of man,
Can ever pluck me from His hand;
Till He returns or calls me home—
Here in the pow'r of Christ I'll stand.


CCLI No:3350395.


----------



## smhbbag

> More seriously, In Christ Alone is my favorite contemporary worship and praise song.



It didn't occur to me that it is a contemporary song. And that, I suppose, is a very high compliment to it.

We sang In Christ Alone at our wedding. 

We sang it while my bride and I were facing each other, just before our vows. 

And while singing these great words of what Christ did for His church, it made my vows all the more serious in my mind. I could only think, "My goodness, is this what I'm called to do for her?" And my mental response to myself, "Yes, and you'll enjoy every hard minute of it."

Funny enough, my wife said she had a similar thought process while we sang, "The Church's One Foundation."

That's a long-winded way of saying I love that song


----------



## cih1355

"O For A Thousand Tongues To Sing"


----------



## JonathanHunt

'In Christ alone' is a hymn, not a chorus. Certainly not a 'happy clappy worship song' by any definition!


----------



## LawrenceU

Here is the ultimate happy clappy song. And, pick up the stones: I like it 

[video=youtube;tpussr5dGVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpussr5dGVM[/video]

-----Added 5/19/2009 at 03:15:38 EST-----

Here is one of my favourites from the Gettys:

[video=youtube;ubGCISQQ7Zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGCISQQ7Zo&feature=PlayList&p=49848A66F9FD12EB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=50[/video]


----------



## wendy

*clap happy*

If you commute mass transit in any major city, and your arm gets continually bashed into (while you are trying to read a good a.m. eye opener, something like _The Works of Jonathan Edwards Volume I_)...or perhaps you are inundated with noise pollution of various sorts while pondering a memory verse, or you've just been told to "knock it off" if you were heralding the Gospel...

keep this song handy on your mp3 player:

[video=youtube;VmC44K0xQLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmC44K0xQLE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Edward

Happy  clappy? see above.


----------



## MrMerlin777

DMcFadden said:


> Nobobdy mentioned "Shine, Jesus, Shine"




AAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!

Die song die!!!


----------



## caddy

DMcFadden said:


> More seriously, _In Christ Alone _is my favorite contemporary worship and praise song.
> 
> "In Christ Alone"
> Words and Music by Keith Getty & Stuart Townend
> Copyright © 2001 Kingsway Thankyou Music
> 
> In Christ alone my hope is found;
> He is my light, my strength, my song;
> This cornerstone, this solid ground,
> Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
> What heights of love, what depths of peace,
> When fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
> My comforter, my all in all—
> Here in the love of Christ I stand.
> 
> In Christ alone, Who took on flesh,
> Fullness of God in helpless babe!
> This gift of love and righteousness,
> Scorned by the ones He came to save.
> Till on that cross as Jesus died,
> The wrath of God was satisfied;
> For ev'ry sin on Him was laid—
> Here in the death of Christ I live.
> 
> There in the ground His body lay,
> Light of the world by darkness slain;
> Then bursting forth in glorious day,
> Up from the grave He rose again!
> And as He stands in victory,
> Sin's curse has lost its grip on me;
> For I am His and He is mine—
> Bought with the precious blood of Christ.
> 
> No guilt in life, no fear in death—
> This is the pow'r of Christ in me;
> From life's first cry to final breath,
> Jesus commands my destiny.
> No pow'r of hell, no scheme of man,
> Can ever pluck me from His hand;
> Till He returns or calls me home—
> Here in the pow'r of Christ I'll stand.
> 
> 
> CCLI No:3350395.



I love this one!


----------



## Rich Koster

How can you clap when you have to do all the hand motions


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

This thread reminds me of the guilty secrets one!
I am not a great fan of the praise song, but despite myself there are a few I like. My favorite is: "You're the Lion of Judah" by Robin Mark. Thumbs up to "How Great is our God," "Shout to the Lord," "Here I am to Worship" and "Amazing Love." 

Not exactly happy clappy but is anyone familiar with "Glory Revealed" album. It's awesome. Words of Scripture set to music. My two favorites are Restore to me and Glory Revealed. They are on You Tube. Sorry too tired tonight to work out how to post them here.


----------



## Grymir

Here's one from my favorite Mega-Church

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urmKhAulBqM]YouTube - Rush-Big Money[/ame]


----------



## SarahB

I am currently in one of those churches where we sing the happy-clappy music. The former pastor used to have 5-6 P&W songs sung and about 2-3 hymns as well. (Yes, we sang for about 30 minutes) It was a nice balance. Now, under the current leadership, we sing about 3 P&W songs and very, very rarely do we sing a hymn. It gets very old singing the same few songs over and over again. I used to like the Horse and Rider song that someone mentioned  I really miss the hymns and it was a such a treat to go to the Philly conference and sing so many beautiful songs that truly spoke about the Lord!
I will say that as far as music goes, I love to sing along with the Valley of Vision cd I have. It has enough of a beat to keep me singing while driving, but the lyrics are worth while to listen to and sing to the Lord. I also like the song Wonderful, Merciful Savior. Really beautiful!
Without causing an uproar, I have a question. When we sing at church Days of Elijah, I have a problem with the part where it says, 'these are days of your servant David rebuilding a temple of praise'. David didn't do that, God didn't let him build the temple. So am I just being overly sensitive to that, or do you think that's strange too?


----------

